# Keep or give away?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, I have an 6 year old goldfish, and a 4 year old. One is 8 inches the other is 6. I moved them into a new tank a few months ago. It is a 29 gallon, they live with a bristle nose pleco. I do water changes for them twice a week. Well I keep buying new bigger tanks for them, but I don't really have room for more tanks! I got them as a birthday present when I was like 9. Well they were in a 2.5 gallon tank back then  and 1 died, but the other one I still have. He was my very first fish... So I would have trouble letting him go. It's awesome to say the first fish I ever had is still alive and I have him! I guess I've got a while before they outgrow this tank.

I had 3 before, and I gave one to a banker lady who had a beautiful pond. Well her husband I guess is more of the fish person. She said that she would take my other ones if I wanted. I would have to give away both, since they are social and I can't just have one. (Would the BN pleco be enough company by any chance?) 

I have talked to her when I gave her e other fish and she said he is doing good and grew bigger. Her husband knows exactly which one was mine! I just really don't want to loose my babies... But my water is like 79 degrees because Arizona is hot and I have no way to cool it down. They'll grow out of this tank, they have fake silk plants (probably not enough though, I'm planning to get more) and they seem healthy but I know a pond would be better.









Edit:
Just so everyone can see this is a picture of the pond that my other fish went to, I'm not sure how they keep it cool when it's 120 degrees outside :/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

8 inches in a 29. I know you are attached to fish you've had for years, but think how bad you'd feel if they died. To keep them happy and healthy you'll either have to keep upping your water changes or keep upsizing the tank. What are the chances of you getting a 55 or small pond of your own? It sucks to be 14 and under other people's rules. Drop the water level and let the filter make a noisy waterfall, that should cool the take a little. If you can't part with them yet, set yourself a criteria that you will part with them when met. Say, when the water stays cloudy, or a fish has clamps fins or can't turn around easily, when they nip at each other or whatever. Just some sign that what you can give them is no longer adequate to keep them well. Then you will know that they are immediately better off in the pond and feel good about your decision even though you miss them.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

So far they seem fine and happy, so maybe I have another year or so  I wish so much that I could get a pond but my parents are super against it. And I'd love a bigger tank but they all have to be in my room, and I don't have any room for more tanks, and I also would have to buy another shelf for it to be put onto.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

save your money and get your dad to take you to a "tractor supply store" and buy a tuff stuff stock tank....i have 5 of them..about 65-70 bucks each..they hold 110 gallons..put them outside in a shady area with a bunch of plants like hornwort or maybe even a couple of lillies...they will do well outside and the tub won't leave a hole in the ground.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

lohachata said:


> save your money and get your dad to take you to a "tractor supply store" and buy a tuff stuff stock tank....i have 5 of them..about 65-70 bucks each..they hold 110 gallons..put them outside in a shady area with a bunch of plants like hornwort or maybe even a couple of lillies...they will do well outside and the tub won't leave a hole in the ground.


Oh ya, and I also pay for everything concerning pets. That sounds like a good idea except for we live in Arizona in a place where the weather gets to 122 degrees. Which is waayyyyy too hot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

